# Manual grinder



## Dicko1307 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hi all I am rather new to all this upgrading from nespresso. What is a good manual grinder to start out with ideally suited to the Aeropress and potentially onto an Espresso machine such as the Gaggia


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Depends on your budget but you won't get a decent grinder for much less than £150 then you can maybe get a super jolly or a mignon


----------



## Dicko1307 (Nov 2, 2016)

Sorry should of clarified a hand grinder preferably


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dicko1307 said:


> Sorry should of clarified a hand grinder preferably


Are you really sure, it'll be quite a chore grinding doubles unless you go for an HG One, Pharos or similar.

Of the smaller grinders there is the Made by Knock Feldgrind (buy from Harvey Nicholls or Dear Green, not direct), OE Lido E/ET.


----------



## Dicko1307 (Nov 2, 2016)

My plan eventually is to get a la pav or something similar however for now an aeropress is all I can stretch to. I figured a hand grinder would suffice for the short ish period before moving up to a proper espresso machine


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

A Rhino/Porlex/Hario hand grinder will work well enough for Aeropress & drip. It'll be really hard work for espresso, I'd look to re-evaluate when you come to making espresso.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I tried a porlex with a Gaggia Classic and its hard work. The steps are too big in between grind settings. You can use a nylon locking but but its still a ball ache.

Lido e is meant to be good, but the price point (£150) puts it in the range of a good used grinder. Just my 2ps worth.


----------

